# Felt TK3



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

Anyone have an 09 Felt TK3? I wanted to know if the fork and frame are drilled to accept brakes. My guess is that the fork is drilled and not the frame. Also if you have one please post a photo.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

From the Felt website

FORK:
Felt Track Specific Carbon Fiber with 1 1/8" Steerer and oversized carbon fiber fork blades, 25mm offset with drilled crown for front brake

As for rear it doesn't say but I highly doubt it.


----------

